# Military documentaries



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 8, 2013)

Why aren't there any documentries like Restrepo that show what it is really like to be in a warzone and see a glimspe of what happens  day in and day out?


----------



## ProPatria (Aug 8, 2013)

Don't know.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

Money, as in "Won't turn a profit."


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe not Docs but between Bomb Patrol, Inside Combat Rescue, Battleground Afghanistan and a ton of other shows Discovery and Nat Geo have aired.. I think theres been a decent representation as of late.

Allot more than you would have seen about SE Asia were you watching TV in the 60's or 70's..


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> Why aren't there any documentries like Restrepo that show what it is really like to be in a warzone and see a glimspe of what happens  day in and day out?



Because most of the time it would be boring as hell?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you seen "The Hurt Locker"?  It's practically a documentary!!


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 8, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Have you seen "The Hurt Locker"?  It's practically a documentary!!


Sorry didn't watch that one but i watched platoon.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 8, 2013)

Hurt Locker can hug a fat root in that ribbon-twisted basket with a one-way ticket to Hell.

:wall::-"


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 8, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> Sorry didn't watch that one but i watched platoon.



I think he meant to be funny. That was an awesome response by the way.

As far as documentaries go there's a few about Marines. Patrol Base Jaker, To Hell and Back, Battle for Marjah and on SS there's one as well. That's just on Afghanistan. There's a bunch about Iraq as well


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 8, 2013)

Marjah documentry was interesting execpt for when they killed the grown toddler.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> the grown toddler


 
Someone explain this to me. A grown toddler?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 8, 2013)

There was an Afghan who, for all intents and purposes, looked like he was 8.  He was actually 20.  Smoked cigarettes and everything.  According the documentary, the Taliban killed him.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

Gotcha. Well, smoking does kill...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 8, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Gotcha. Well, smoking does kill...



That's why there are stress cards now.


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread has me Lmao!


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> That's why there are stress cards now.


 
Nicely done. Well played.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> There was an Afghan who, for all intents and purposes, looked like he was 8.  He was actually 20.  Smoked cigarettes and everything.  According the documentary, the Taliban killed him.


You forgot to mention he was the coolest man child ever. I think he died because his little body couldn't handle his badassery.


----------



## enceladus (Aug 9, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> Why aren't there any documentries like Restrepo that show what it is really like to be in a warzone and see a glimspe of what happens  day in and day out?


 
The HBO documentary on the late Tim Hetherington (co-director of Restrepo with Sebastian Junger) is very well-done and worth a watch.

"Which Way is the Front Line from Here"---streaming online at HBO GO.
http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/11/tim-hetherington-in-film-and-indelible/?_r=0


----------



## fox1371 (Aug 9, 2013)

IMO, keep the war on the battlefield.  If people want to see what war is like, join the infantry.  I'm sick and tired of people backseat quarterbacking the war because they watched a few TV shows.

So I guess my overall response...why?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 9, 2013)

I watched the Deer Hunter, Apocalypse Now and The Green Berets...   doesn't that make me an expert?  Aren't they documentaries?


----------



## Chris16 (Aug 9, 2013)

The only documentaries I've ever seen were the A-Team, Navy SEALs with Charlie Sheen, and The Delta Force with Chuck Norris.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 9, 2013)

I watch MASH alot and still do. Thats how I learned to be a U.S. Army combat medic....

F.M.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I watched the Deer Hunter, Apocalypse Now and The Green Berets...   doesn't that make me an expert?  Aren't they documentaries?


I....I have a confession to make....

I am a wannabe, and I have never seen "The Green Berets".

Please don't hurt me!


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I am a wannabe, and I have never seen "The Green Berets".


 
Kill yourself.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 10, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I....I have a confession to make....
> 
> I am a wannabe, and I have never seen "The Green Berets".
> 
> Please don't hurt me!


 
Jesus fucking Christ my brother. You worse than my fucking paramedic student! Smoke yourself on your honor and post pics. of you doing flutter kicks!:wall:

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 10, 2013)

the best documentary out there is..................Stripes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 10, 2013)

"Stripes"; isn't that mandatory viewing for all NSA newbies?? Snowden had yet to see it, probably explains a lot.


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm watching Hunting the Taliban.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't mess with the Zohan is another good Documentary to watch if you want to study the history of Palestine!

:blkeye:


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 10, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Don't mess with the Zohan is another good Documentary to watch if you want to study the history of Palestine!
> 
> :blkeye:


The fire fight part was funny.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know...I never really thought there was a question on this topic.  Best ever:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> IMO, keep the war on the battlefield.  If people want to see what war is like, join the infantry.  I'm sick and tired of people backseat quarterbacking the war because they watched a few TV shows.
> 
> So I guess my overall response...why?



Don't be haten on my TV veiws of war, I was there man, I mean at least I felt like I was....well until my popcorn and soda ran out, leaving me no choice but to exfil the theater to return to the concession stand....No shit, there I was....down to my last few kernels!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

JAB said:


> Don't be haten on my TV veiws of war, I was there man, I mean at least I felt like I was....well until my popcorn and soda ran out, leaving me no choice but to exfil the theater to return to the concession stand....No shit, there I was....down to my last few kernels!


 

Shit bro. Lack of popcorn and those chocolate covered moth balls would result in me needing consuling...

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Shit bro. Lack of popcorn and those chocolate covered moth balls would result in me needing consuling...
> 
> F.M.



Ahhh come on bro, nobody eats those...Milk duds is where its at. lol......just no skittles, muthafucka might get shot eating a bag of skittles wearing a hoodie.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

Speaking of movies. I have not been to the movies in years. Like 20 years. Kim and I were supposed to go but never did and after participating in a mock M.C.I. at the movie theatre, I will hold off. Besides, fucking $40 for movies and snacks is absurd. Oh, during action / war movies, there are always "know it all's / posers that claim that it is being done wrong. Back to the program now...

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

JAB said:


> Ahhh come on bro, nobody eats those...Milk duds is where its at. lol......just no skittles, muthafucka might get shot eating a bag of skittles wearing a hoodie.


 

Don't fucking get me started with skittles. LOL. Milk duds are cool but I like the moth ball things. I was once watching t.v. and I was talking (I was working the medic unit) and I choked on said moth balls. Fucking co workers all froze and laughed at me until I coughed it across the room. Then again, I think they were waiting for me to go unconscious so they could get a tube out of it, bastards.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah I avoid the theater like a hooker with a bulge in the front of her skirt.

I can do the texting, blue tooth wearing, load mouth grown up children that attend such places. My 58in flat screen and surround sound works just fine!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

I just don't like people. Don't like crowds, retards or...people. Besides, there are not many movies I want to see that I can't watch when they come to net flix or something.

F.M.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

Last movie I actually saw in a theater was Act of Valor and that was cuz' I felt like it probably needed to be seen on a big screen to achieve the desired effect. I'm with you though.. The cost of going to the movies is bat shit crazy. I have no problem waiting for DVD's..


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> I'm watching Hunting the Taliban.



Please practice STFU while doing that.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 11, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> I have no problem waiting for DVD's..



Or if you don't feel like paying at all.... there are other ways to acquire said movie.:-"


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Or if you don't feel like paying at all.... there are other ways to acquire said movie.:-"


 

But that would be wrong and immoral!:wall:

F.M.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 11, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> But that would be wrong and immoral!:wall:
> 
> F.M.



lol never bothered me.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Or if you don't feel like paying at all.... there are other ways to acquire said movie.:-"



I've partaken in a torrent or Two


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive stolen my fair few, but remember, some operator's livings are dependent on said videos.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Aug 11, 2013)

pardus said:


> Ive stolen my fair few, but remember, some operator's livings are dependent on said videos.



Would it be alright to ask for some examples? I usually get the big budget summer flicks that I know I would regret seeing in theaters. Like the new fast and furious.


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2013)

MOTOMETO said:


> Would it be alright to ask for some examples? I usually get the big budget summer flicks that I know I would regret seeing in theaters. Like the new fast and furious.



I'm not going to go into detail and honestly I dont give too much of a fuck about hollywood, but we have at least one member here who makes their living acting etc...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I watched the Deer Hunter, Apocalypse Now and The Green Berets...   doesn't that make me an expert?  Aren't they documentaries?



Umm...with all respect, I cannot believe you would leave out the finest documentary EVER about my beloved Corps..."Full.  Metal.  Jacket."

OOH RAH!


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 11, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Umm...with all respect, I cannot believe you would leave out the finest documentary EVER about my beloved Corps..."Full.  Metal.  Jacket."
> 
> OOH RAH!


Wrong The Patriot is the one that tops them all.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

Has anyone seen Full Metal Stupid? If you're reading this thread you have....


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (Aug 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> Has anyone seen Full Metal Stupid? If you're reading this thread you have....


No but I watched We Were Sober.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> No but I watched We Were Sober.



Dude lay the fuck off the paint chips already. Read my sig-line, it totally applies to your posting.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

Yea I'm watching this thread deteriorate like Lindsay Lohans liver...

Pharoah if I can offer some advice from someone who like yourself lives "outside the wire"..     

Take it down a notch or 15 right now you're on 48 and you need to be on a 4 or 5.

It clear you're excited to be amongst some great minds and some great people (which is commendable compared to things you could be spending your time on) However you're stepping on your crank. 

Negative attention here is definitly not what you're looking for..

Just my 2cents.. Do what you wish with it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 11, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> Last movie I actually saw in a theater was Act of Valor and that was cuz' I felt like it probably needed to be seen on a big screen to achieve the desired effect. I'm with you though.. The cost of going to the movies is bat shit crazy. I have no problem waiting for DVD's..



The last movie I saw in a theater was Pacific Rim.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> The last movie I saw in a theater was Pacific Rim.





Marauder06 said:


> The last movie I saw in a theater was Pacific Rim.


With Max Martini and Charlie Hunan you'd think that would have been ok but I have yet to hear much good about it.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> With Max Martini and Charlie Hunan you'd think that would have been ok but I have yet to hear much good about it.


My review: It ruled, and I saw it three times.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> My review: It ruled, and I saw it three times.


 
You're still breathing? Failure to follow simple instructions....


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 11, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Umm...with all respect, I cannot believe you would leave out the finest documentary EVER about my beloved Corps..."Full.  Metal.  Jacket."
> 
> OOH RAH!


Thought you were going to say Jarhead.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 11, 2013)

Best war mockumentary ever:


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> You're still breathing? Failure to follow simple instructions....


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> You're still breathing? Failure to follow simple instructions....


I learned another thing yesterday that only solidified my love for the film: the guy who scored the soundtrack, Ramon Djawadi, is the same guy who did the soundtrack for the best series on TV.  That, of course, is Game of Thrones.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 11, 2013)

OK, I kind of dig Game of Thrones.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I learned another thing yesterday that only solidified my love for the film: the guy who scored the soundtrack, Ramon Djawadi, is the same guy who did the soundtrack for the best series on TV.  That, of course, is Game of Thrones.


 
Have you seen The Green Berets yet?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

No.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> No.


 
Bro! I don't know what to say.

F.M.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

I acquired a copy, at least!


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I acquired a copy, at least!


 
 Great. It's like you bought a real fancy Ti-Eightywhatever calculator and are still failing math class.

"Okay, Deathy, now solve for x."
"Pictures! I make a wave! Now a curvy line!"


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 11, 2013)

Everyone knows that the best use of those graphing calculators was to play tetris


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I acquired a copy, at least!


 
You job tonight is to lay off the poon tang and watch Green Berets!

F.M.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 11, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> You job tonight is to lay off on the poon tang and watch Green Berets!
> 
> F.M.



FIXED


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> FIXED


 
That'll work also brother.

F.M.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

The second have of the movie is part love story.. make sure to wake her up for it too...


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> The second have of the movie is part love story..


 
This board has gone soft, all fobbit-like on us.
LOVE STORY? Does anyone else remember a love story? Maybe it was there, I don't know, but when I hear crap like "there was a love story" I start wondering if we saw the same movie.

Braveheart = Drunken anti-Semite with a sword and Sophie Marceau's lack of tits
Last of the Mohicans = Daniel Day Lewis, a rifle, that big, sword thingy used by his dad to kill everything, and a lack of Madeline Stowe's tits
Heat = Gunfire, everyone dies, and a lack of Ashley Judd's tits
Topgun = Planes and a really uncomfortable volleyball game
Gladiator = Are you not entertained and a lack of the German chick's tits
Casino = A vice, you can have the hammer and the bag, who's the tough guy now, and a lack of Sharon Stone's tits

"Love story"....sheesh.

_Edited for format_


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought love story was nicer than saying a Vietnamese Whore suckered a NVA General into bed and shagged him rotten so he wouldnt notice the Snake Eaters climbing in the Window.

That description was way more PC than I ever get.. Maybe you're right..


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't know, I've seen the Green Beret a few times, I own two copies (original and special addition). But to be real honest, I've always found it to be boring as hell. I don't know why, but the movie just never really grabbed me.


----------

